# Just want to fish!!



## spro86 (Jun 21, 2016)

Been planning a trip for six months and it got canceled last minute. In San Antonio and will be off work headed south by noon I can meet at pretty much any Texas costal location. I'm free to fish till Sunday. Looking to pitch in bait, gas and experience. I'm retired Army and work for Caterpillar as a diesel mechanic (may come in handy) 936-662-8579


----------

